
More 14+++, No 10nm in Sight: It’s a Cascade of 14nm CPUs - partingshots
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15039/the-intel-core-i9-10980xe-review/14
======
aurizon
Intel prepares to jump the gap and go to 7

